# new forum ideas



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 22, 2006)

Have you ever considered adding separate forums for:

Disney Vacation Club
Westgate Resorts


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 22, 2006)

If there is enough demand for said forum...its trivial to create (provided there is a moderator).

One thing we have been toying with is to get some HOA representation here at TUG.  Providing their own forums and some other perks if we can actually get official representation.

We would also consider lifetime membership awards for anyone who could actually bring official HOA representation to TUG and establish a new forum like that.

I had planned on writing up a formal "HOA Referral Page" sometime in the near future  for TUG members to utilize and present to their HOA's...with enough requests...they would certainly benefit from utilizing the TUGBBS!


----------



## Time2Ponder (Sep 22, 2006)

There are so many Disney-related sites out there (including the Disboards and Mouseowners) that I really don't think there's a need to duplicate what's already out there at this level. Personally, I come to TUG for TS advice on all non-Disney-related TS matters.

Kim


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 22, 2006)

If there is a real need for a separate forum we can certainly add one.  But keep in mind that if you have too many forums it makes the bbs much more difficult to navigate, and it can become harder, rather than easier, to find the information you are seeking.


----------



## Gracey (Sep 22, 2006)

I tend to agree with Doug.  I finally left another paid website which I belonged to for many years.  They kept adding  so many sub-forums it just seemed to difficult to maneuver around and find info I eventually lost interest.

Laurie


----------

